# PCGH.de: Feedback zur Ausgabe 12/2008



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## kuer (5. November 2008)

Das Heft ist mal wieder soliede Arbeit  Schade nur das beim GPU Vergleichs Test Seite 45-48 wieder alte Treiber benutz wurden . Das verfälscht doch das Bild ein wehnig . Gut ist der Vergleich der 790GX MB .


----------



## B00 (5. November 2008)

Das Heft ist doch erst seit heute am Kiosk (Abonnenten ausgenommen).
Soll der Kioskkäufer das Heft im D-Zug-Tempo durchschauen, um es objektiv zu beurteilen ?
Eine Woche nach Heft-erscheinen wäre wäre dieser Thread sicherlich Sinnvoller.
 Schade, ich dachte PCGH würde das mit dem Feedback am ersten Tag ändern und eine Woche später bringen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. November 2008)

Der Thread ist auch in einer Woche noch offen (wenn sich hier keiner grob danebenbenimmt). Dann kannst du genausogut noch posten.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (5. November 2008)

Ich finde es am selbigen Tag auch unangebracht, aber ab dem 2. Tag wäre es durchaus sinnvoll meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Riddicker (5. November 2008)

Also bisher lese ich ja nur eifrig auf der Seite mit, aber mal ehrlich, wenns euch hier nicht passt, dann geht halt woanders hin. Ist langsam echt nervig wenn man statt hilfreicher Kommentare nur so ein Gestänker liest.

Steht da irgendwo: "Lies das Heft sofort durch und schreibe innerhalb von 2 Stunden ein Feedback!"? 
Schreibt halt dann wenn ihr es durch habt! Ist das so schwer?


----------



## derodin (5. November 2008)

riddicker spiel dich nicht so auf hier


----------



## BikeRider (5. November 2008)

B00 schrieb:


> Das Heft ist doch erst seit heute am Kiosk (Abonnenten ausgenommen).
> Soll der Kioskkäufer das Heft im D-Zug-Tempo durchschauen, um es objektiv zu beurteilen ?
> Eine Woche nach Heft-erscheinen wäre wäre dieser Thread sicherlich Sinnvoller.
> Schade, ich dachte PCGH würde das mit dem Feedback am ersten Tag ändern und eine Woche später bringen.



Darüber lässt sich sicherlich streiten. Eine Woche später würde ivh aber auch nicht so schlecht finden.



Riddicker schrieb:


> langsam echt nervig wenn man statt hilfreicher Kommentare nur so ein Gestänker liest.


Mach mal langsam. Jeder kann hier seine Meinung schreiben. 
Das was Du grad schreibst, ist dann genau so Gestänker.


----------



## Gast20150401 (5. November 2008)

Naja,ist doch ganz ordentlich.Die Graka übersicht ist vollkommen brauchbar und okay. Auch die anderen Artikel sind nicht von schlechten Eltern.Gutes Heft.


----------



## zahnstocher190 (5. November 2008)

Warum wurden die Grafikkarten mit dem CCC 8.9 getestet?
Das macht doch die Tests in Call of Duty und Far Cry total unbrauchbar.


----------



## Feediator (5. November 2008)

kuer schrieb:


> Gut ist der Vergleich der 790GX MB .



finde es fast unverzeihlich das kein Asus-Board mit in den Test genommen wurde. Dieses schnitt in mehreren internationalen Tests noch ein Tick besser ab als das Gigabyte. Ansonsten ist das Heft wieder klasse (z.B. der Kühlervergleichstest).


----------



## SeriousToday (5. November 2008)

*Endlich eine Ausgabe die sehr gut gelungen ist.Alles interessante Beiträge,besonders den Test mit den Fertig-PC's solltet Ihr in jeder Ausgabe haben.Ich baue zwar meine Rechner selber,aber es ist interessant zu lesen und man sieht was man beim Eigenbau so spart...

Ich habe ca. 2 Jahre das Abo der PCGH,aber meiner Meinung nach,diese Ausgabe ist eine der besten.

Macht bitte weiter so!*


----------



## Masterwana (5. November 2008)

Zum Thema alter Treiber:
Zum Zeitpunkt wo der Test durchgeführt wurde war es bestimmt der aktuelle Treiber!
Ich weis ja nicht was ihr denkt wielange man für die Produktion eines Heftes braucht.  Nen Heft muss auch noch zusammengestellt, korrigiert, gedruckt, geheftet, und versand werden das dauert halt seine Zeit!

EDIT: Ach ja weiter so PCGH.


----------



## Antichrist2142 (5. November 2008)

mal ein wort der Kritik: habt ihr einen Absolutvertrag mit Microsoft?? wieder die super tolle Microsoft Gamertastatur mittendrinn. Dann steht nächten Monat also wieder die tolle 
Microsoft Gamer Maus drinn oder? nicht das ich was gegen Microsoft habe, aber immer die selben eingabegeräte drinn zu haben ist doch etwas einseitig oder?

Sonst alles Top wiedermal für einen SEHR langen monat was zu lesen.


----------



## Inquisitor_Kryptman (5. November 2008)

So, das Magazin an sich ist gut gelungen.  Ich möchte jedoch in Zukunft darum bitten, bei den Artikeln in der "Elektronik-Grundlagen" Rubrik besser aufzupassen.  Der Kasten "Dotierung" ist irreführend:

"N-dotiert bedeutet, dass zusätzliche negative Ladungsträger(beispielsweise Elektronen) in das...", und weiter "...und es somit über eine negative Ladung verfügt."  

1)  Elektronen werden nicht eingefügt.  Es werden Atome mit einem Valenzelektron mehr als Silizium in das Material eingefügt.  Diese werden Donatoren genannt. 

2)  Hätte das Material eine negative Ladung, so würde es sich beim ersten Kontakt mit einer Masseleitung entladen um eletrisch neutral zu werden.  Ein Halbleiter ist nach außenhin elektrisch neutral.  

Zur N-Dotierung wird zum Beispiel Arsen benutzt welches im Kristallgitter dann ein schwach gebundenes Elektron zur Verfügung stellt.  

Auch werden dem Material, wie weiterhin im Kasten erwähnt wird, Elektronen entzogen um eine p-Dotierung zu erhalten.  Es werden zum Beispiel Bor Atome in das Kristallgitter eingefügt, durch welche ein Loch entsteht.  Nach außenhin bleibt das Material aber elektrisch neutral, das heißt, es wurden keine Elektronen entfernt die da sein sollten.

Weiterhin fließt kein Strom wenn man p+ und n- Gebiete zusammenfügt.  Im ersten Moment ja, da sich die Sperrschicht automatisch durch die Diffusion von Löchern und Elektronen bildet.  Diese Sperrschicht wird nicht, wie angedeutet, eingefügt, sondern entsteht ganz von selbst.  

Über die Beschreibung des Bipolartransistors will ich kein Wort verlieren.  Die ist nähmlich auch nicht ganz korrekt...


----------



## mr.t (5. November 2008)

Hab mich sehr über die Netbook-Marktübersicht gefreut. 
Werdet ihr einen Test des angesprochenen, gerade erschienenden Netbooks Samsung NC 10 nachreichen?? Wäre ne dolle Sache


----------



## MassL (5. November 2008)

Mir hat die Ausgabe sehr gefallen, was ich aber vermisst habe und auch ein Grund, weshalb ich mich zuvor eigentlich so auf diese Aufgabe gefreut habe: Auf der Homepage stand, dass die Asus Rampage II Extreme bei euch momentan im Test ist und hoffte daher auf einen Testbericht. Was ist daraus geworden? 
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Echo419 (6. November 2008)

kann sagen eine gelungene Ausgabe, aber

ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass der test mit den neuen am2+ boards nicht so stiefmütterlich ausgefallen wäre.ganze 2 seiten. und nur auf 2 boards wurde näher eingegangen.  
bei intelboards seid ihr doch auch nich so knauserich. 

die tabellarische übersicht find ich ganz gut.


mfg echo


----------



## kung-schu (10. November 2008)

Manchmal wünsche ich mir, dass bei sogenannten Tuningmaßnahmen genaue Tips gegeben werden sollten. 
So ist zum Beispiel in dieser Ausgabe im Special: "Gratis mehr Leistung" die Rede davon, dass man einige Prozesse und Programme abschalten kann. Welche das sind und wie man die genau mit den vorgeschlagenen Programmen abschaltet, wird nicht erklärt.

Ansonsten gute Ausgabe.


----------



## BikeRider (12. November 2008)

Ich wünsche mir für eines der nächsten Hefte mal einen Vergleichstest über Einsteiger-CPU's wie Celeron und Sempron.

Das Heft gefällt mir
Auf der Heft-DVD wünsche ich mir mal wieder ein Programm wie Paint-Shop-pro


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (12. November 2008)

leider noch nicht zum lesen gekommen  werde es aber versuchen in den nächsten tagen nach zu holen!!


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (12. November 2008)

Naja also ich finde eure Zeitung ja echt super aber ich würde mir etwas mehr mit Waküs wünschne 
So mit montage den ganzen schläuchen usw. da es wie ich finde doch relativ verwirend ist
Naja darüber würde ich mich mal freuen Sonst super


----------



## Eldorado (12. November 2008)

AMD hat laut der aktuellen Ausgabe einen neuen Phenom X3 8450 (Seite 154), mit dem Multi von 0,5 (also 100 MHz) sicher sehr sparsam...
Sorry aber der Fehler ist echt lustig...


----------



## B00 (12. November 2008)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir für eines der nächsten Hefte mal einen Vergleichstest über Einsteiger-CPU's wie Celeron und Sempron.
> 
> Das Heft gefällt mir


Mir gefällt das Heft auch
AM besten den Vergleichstest mit einer Liste welche Grafikkarten die CPUs antreiben können


----------



## DaxTrose (12. November 2008)

Mal was nicht über den Inhalt, sonder negative Kritik über das Papier des Magazins. Vor etwa einem Jahr musste ich die Artikel noch nicht auf Butterbrotpapier lesen. Ich weiß auch jetzt schon, dass es den meisten egal ist, aber mich stört es! Finde, für rund 6,- kann man etwas besseres Papier erwarten!


----------



## ThoR65 (12. November 2008)

Antichrist2142 schrieb:


> mal ein wort der Kritik: habt ihr einen Absolutvertrag mit Microsoft?? wieder die super tolle Microsoft Gamertastatur mittendrinn. Dann steht nächten Monat also wieder die tolle
> Microsoft Gamer Maus drinn oder? nicht das ich was gegen Microsoft habe, aber immer die selben eingabegeräte drinn zu haben ist doch etwas einseitig oder?
> 
> Sonst alles Top wiedermal für einen SEHR langen monat was zu lesen.


 
In welcher Ausgabe der PCGH war denn Deiner Meinung nach schon ein ausführlicher Test der MS Sidewinder X6???????? Hast Du was gegen "gute" Gamingtastaturen?????? Und *JA*: ich besitze genau diese Tastatur. Und nochmals *JA:* ich werd mir auch die X8 holen. 

Zur Ausgabe als solche: ich vergeb mal eine gute 3.


----------



## minustaurusrex (12. November 2008)

PCGH sollte mal die preise für hardware aktualisieren die liegen 30,- und mehr unter der realität.Die artikel und tests sind zumeist nicht obiektiv und in eine richtung gefärbt wie ich finde.


----------



## minustaurusrex (12. November 2008)

Hast da ein klasse System gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## y33H@ (12. November 2008)

*@ minustaurusrex*

Beispiel? 

cYa


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. November 2008)

hab die ausgabe mit dem farcry2 pad. muß sagen ist besser als mein altes pad. die razermouse rennt um einiges besser drauf rum. danke dafür ein dickes lob. ansonsten hab ich erst angefangen zu lesen. d.h. beim transistorreport erst angekommen ...... dat wird schon werden.
spätestens wenn ich aufs klo muß.....bin ich zu besuch bei mushkin.

ps: das snowblind spiel war schon letzt irgendwo drinn, hat mich gefreut denn ich wollts mir damals kaufen. aber geiz ist geil und habs net gemacht. jetzt hab ich`s fast für umme

diu


----------



## Falk (12. November 2008)

minustaurusrex schrieb:


> PCGH sollte mal die preise für hardware aktualisieren die liegen 30,- und mehr unter der realität.



Bei den Preisen kann es derzeit dazu kommen, das die Straßenpreise steigen, da der Dollar-Kurs wieder zugelegt hat. Das passiert leider schneller, als die Hefte fertig werden


----------



## KingBen (12. November 2008)

Ich bin selber abbonent der extendet premium und hab mich riesig über das mauspad gerfreut das war das beste gimmick aller zeiten ich finde das abbonenten zumindestens die der extendet und premium mehr bekommen sollten z.b. zugriff auf das komplette heftarchiv aller ausgaben seit der gründung von pcgh hätte z.b. gerne die hefte lesen als amds athlon xp rauskam sowie o.c. versuche ich fände das ein sehr guter Anreiz für neue abbonenten 
Mfg


----------



## Alan_Shore (13. November 2008)

Was mir seit langem aufstößt, ist die Tatsache, dass Intel bei Euch im Heft einen sehr sehr hohen Stellenwert besitzt. Mir ist völlig klar, dass Intel die Nase ganz klar vorne hat, aber das AMD lediglich auf ein paar Seiten vorkommt, finde ich nicht besonders gut.

Ihr braucht Euch auch nicht auf die Umfragewerte zu berufen, ich habe nunmal ein AMD System und werde auch immer wieder zu AMD greifen, wenn Ihr andere Leser die ebenfalls auf AMD schwören verprellen wollt, macht nur so weiter.

Mein Abo hab ich schon gekündigt, weil ich den Großteil eh schonmal irgendwo im Netzt gelesen habe.

EIn DICKES Lob bekommt Ihr aber für das Mauspad. Das hat meiner betagten MX18 nochmal gut eingeheizt!

Nochwas: In den Benchmarks könnte mal das AMD Topmodell AMD6400+X2 auftauchen und bei den Graphikkarten ne 8800GTX. Da Ihr diese Karte ja auch so gelobt habt!

Ich kann keine Eurer Benchmarks als vergleich heranziehen, da diese doch weit verbreiteten Modelle nirgends auftauchen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2008)

Die  88GTX ist in der 12/09 doch hinten im Leistungsindex drin, im "GPU-Showdown" auch  

Welche Themen zu AMD-CPUs wünscht du dir, die du im iNet nicht findest?

cYa


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. November 2008)

Eldorado schrieb:


> AMD hat laut der aktuellen Ausgabe einen neuen Phenom X3 8450 (Seite 154), mit dem Multi von 0,5 (also 100 MHz) sicher sehr sparsam...
> Sorry aber der Fehler ist echt lustig...



Fixed.  Im neuen Heft ist dann auch der Core i7 im EKF vertreten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. November 2008)

Alan_Shore schrieb:


> Was mir seit langem aufstößt, ist die Tatsache, dass Intel bei Euch im Heft einen sehr sehr hohen Stellenwert besitzt. Mir ist völlig klar, dass Intel die Nase ganz klar vorne hat, aber das AMD lediglich auf ein paar Seiten vorkommt, finde ich nicht besonders gut.
> 
> Ihr braucht Euch auch nicht auf die Umfragewerte zu berufen, ich habe nunmal ein AMD System und werde auch immer wieder zu AMD greifen, wenn Ihr andere Leser die ebenfalls auf AMD schwören verprellen wollt, macht nur so weiter.
> 
> Mein Abo hab ich schon gekündigt, weil ich den Großteil eh schonmal irgendwo im Netzt gelesen habe.



Vor ein paar Jahren war das genau umgedreht. Damals war AMD das Maß aller Dinge. So is das nun mal.


----------



## Marki99 (13. November 2008)

Super Mousepad, gelesen habe ich Sie noch nicht.


----------



## minustaurusrex (13. November 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen kann es derzeit dazu kommen, das die Straßenpreise steigen, da der Dollar-Kurs wieder zugelegt hat. Das passiert leider schneller, als die Hefte fertig werden


 
Eins vorne weg mein interesse gilt nur den nackten fakten.
Eure preisangaben für die 260GTX in ausgabe 09 /2008 und 10 /2008
230,- obwohl man mindestens 260,- ausgeben musste und in ausgabe 11/2008 und 12/2008 gebt ihr sie mit 210,- an obwohl mindestens 240,-
veranschlagt werden müssen.
Auch habe ich noch nie eine HD4850 für 95,- euro gesehen ausgabe 12/2008 seite 81 test Far Cry 2 da seit ihr mit dem preis 45,- drüber.
obwohl die Graka schon seit drei monaten zwischen 130,- und 150,- kostet.
Und wenigstens alle zwei monate einigermassen aktuelle preise sind denke ich schon machbar


----------



## Henner (14. November 2008)

Wenn das Heft erscheint, sind die abgedruckten Preise leider mehrere Wochen alt. Das lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Wir ermitteln die günstigsten Preise über die PCGH-Preissuche (nach den bekannten Kriterien) - und diese können sich schon innerhalb weniger Tage stark ändern.
Für 95 Euro habe ich allerdings auch noch keine HD 4850 gesehen, das stimmt - hier muss es sich um einen Druckfehler handeln. 115, eher 120 Euro waren für diese Karten bislang das Minimum.


----------



## DaxTrose (14. November 2008)

Gebt doch bitte beide Preise an. Den UVP des Herstellers und den DURCHSCHNITTSPREIS bei Suchmaschinen. Denn der günstigste Preis bleibt meist nie stabil!


----------



## Henner (14. November 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Gebt doch bitte beide Preise an. Den UVP des Herstellers und den DURCHSCHNITTSPREIS bei Suchmaschinen. Denn der günstigste Preis bleibt meist nie stabil!


So einfach ist es leider nicht. Die UVP könnten wir freilich angeben, doch ist diese in der Regel realitätsfremd, da viel zu hoch - und damit ohne Nutzwert. Einen Durchschnittspreis zu ermitteln hilft auch nicht so recht, da dieser ebenfalls zu hoch ausfallen dürfte - es gibt immer einige Ausreißer nach oben, die den Schnitt verzerren. Unterschiede von 50 oder gar 100 Euro bei einer Grafikkarte sind keine Ausnahme, eher die Regel.

Erfahrungsgemäß werden Computerprodukte mit der Zeit günstiger, nicht teurer. Daher ist es oft so, dass der von uns angegebene (aber aufgerundete) günstigste Preis nach ein paar Wochen schon nichts Besonderes mehr ist. Diesmal hat uns der Dollarkurs allerdings einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Übrigens wählen wir nicht einfach den günstigsten angegebenen Preis, es gibt mehrere Kriterien - nachzulesen hier: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,531183/News/So_ermittelt_PCGH_seine_Preise/


----------



## DaxTrose (14. November 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Übrigens wählen wir nicht einfach den günstigsten angegebenen Preis, es gibt mehrere Kriterien - nachzulesen hier: PCGH - News: So ermittelt PCGH seine Preise - Geizhals, Preisvergleich, PCGH-Preissuche


 
Ok, das wusste ich nicht! Dennoch finde ich den UVP als Richtwert ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Mosed (17. November 2008)

UVP als Richtwert?

Kleines Beispiel:

Canon Digital IXUS 960 IS

UVP: 399€
Preis im günstigsten Shop: 216€

Unterschied 83€ - ca. -21%


Zudem: Bei welcher PC-Hardware gibt es einen bekanntgegebenen UVP? Ich habe noch nie einen gesehen - eben gerade gesucht und aufgrund keiner Fünde ne Kamera genommen.


Ah, Creative gibt was an: X-FI titanium fatality

UVP: 199€
Shop: 157€

Unterschied: 42€ - -21%


----------



## mohamedb (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe den Artikel zum Bau eines leisen Systems mit Aufmerksamkeit gelesen, kann aber den im Abschluss erwähnte Artikel "PC im Eigenbau" nicht auf der DVD finden. Wo kann ich diesen genau finden? Unter welchem Namen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüße
mohamed b.


----------



## BTMsPlay (10. Januar 2009)

Wo ist Update die Show? das ist das beste an der DVD!!! 
und mal ne Frage zum Video 100 Ausgaben warum brauch man ein Merkzettel für immer die selben 3 Fragen :lol


----------



## kill_bill (13. Januar 2009)

Besonders schön finde ich das Foto in der Rubrik "Unveröffentlichte Fotos", auf dem Lars Creamer zusammen mit Rodrigo Gonzaléz von den Ärzten drauf ist !! (neidisch bin).

Bei welcher Gelegenheit war denn das, Lars?


Lg


----------

